# where can i get caging material?



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

thinking about addind an arial but am not sure where to get these netting/caging materials. cant seem to find them at the local home depot. where else should i look for them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Ace Hardware, Lowes, etc... I found it in the outdoor section of Lowes, near the chainlink.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

try a farm co-op or feed store.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with EgypSwiftLady, a feed store or maybe Tractor Supply if you have one of those close by, oh I forgot, your loft is looking good


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

At my Home Depot the hardware cloth is in the fencing material area (same area as the chainlink as was already posted).

Terry


----------

